# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Многократно возросла эффективность Dr.Web CureIt!

## SergM

* 24 июня 2010 года

Компания «Доктор Веб» – российский разработчик средств информационной безопасности – объявляет о выпуске кардинально обновленной бесплатной утилиты Dr.Web CureIt! Этот продукт приходит на выручку миллионам пользователей во всем мире, зачастую спасая в самых безнадежных ситуациях. Обновленная версия использует в своей работе принципиально новые алгоритмы борьбы с киберугрозами. Бета-тестирование уже выявило существенное превосходство Dr.Web CureIt! в эффективности над другими представителями продуктовой линейки компании. В ближайшем будущем эти усовершенствования будут реализованы в платной версии утилиты, а в дальнейшем - и во всех продуктах Dr.Web.* 

В основе нового *Dr.Web CureIt!* лежит собственный стартер, избавляющий от проблем лечения, связанных с недостатками работы стандартного распаковщика WinRAR . С его помощью минимизирована вероятность злонамеренной блокировки утилиты при ее старте, а также решена проблема возможности распаковки файла без его запуска, которая до сих пор позволяла злоумышленникам собирать утилиту сторонними средствами и под видом Dr.Web CureIt! распространять троянские программы.

Самозащита Dr.Web активизируется на самом раннем этапе запуска. До этого момента блокировка исключается благодаря применению новых стелс-алгоритмов, позволяющих утилите оставаться незамеченной для вирусов.

В связи с активным распространением вредоносных программ семейства Trojan.Winlock *Dr.Web CureIt!* оснащен уникальным режимом противодействия блокировщикам. При запуске утилиты все её окна отображаются на защищенном рабочем столе, недоступном для блокировки. Пользователь видит уведомление о том, что он может продолжить работу в режиме усиленной защиты (при этом другие операции будут недоступны) или запустить Dr.Web CureIt! в обычном режиме. При работе в усиленном режиме нельзя переключиться в обычный до окончания работы утилиты.

В отличие от предшествующей версии новый *Dr.Web CureIt!* полностью совмеcтим с различными средствами аварийного восстановления Windows - такими как LiveCD и пр.

Системные требования к работе утилиты изменились: теперь поддерживается только ОС Windows 2000 и выше. Реализована поддержка 32- и 64-битных систем, причем в обоих случаях работает как самозащита, так и усиленный режим противодействия блокировщикам. Как и прежде, утилита будет обновляться по мере выпуска новых вирусных баз, оставаясь постоянно актуальной.

Уже на этапе бета-тестирования новый *Dr.Web CureIt!* оказался востребованным и заслужил одобрительные отзывы большого количества пользователей. Разработчики приложили максимум усилий к тому, чтобы в модернизированном виде утилита продолжала держать марку одного из самых мощных средств экстренной антивирусной помощи.

Скачать http://www.freedrweb.com/cureit/?lng=ru

Читать оригинал http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=1180&lng=ru&c=5

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

*SergM,* поясните пожалуйста, различие между бесплатной версией CureIt! и платной версией утилиты. Это две разные утилиты, или в настоящее время существует только одна из них?

----------


## SergM

Платная версия используется для организаций и коммерческого лечения.
Бесплатная - для личного использования. И платная и бесплатная CureIt! это один и тот же продукт, без купюр и изменений. Вопрос использования платного и бесплатного решения дело совести каждого.

----------


## pig

Платная не задаёт вопросов и не показывает лицензионное соглашение. Для автостарта в тяжёлых случаях. Именно из-за непоказа ЛС её пришлось сделать платной.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> При запуске утилиты все её окна отображаются на защищенном рабочем столе, недоступном для блокировки.


Вот только сейчас доехало.. А как запустить то, если система залочена?? O_o

----------


## pig

С Live CD в автозагрузку подложить. Ещё вариант - сделать флэшку/болванку с autorun.inf (если автозапуск не отключён).

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, эта возможность не для среднестатистического обывателя

----------


## pig

Обывателю проще всего код изыскать.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Тоже верно...

----------

